# New wifi-tether build that works 100%!



## Asenduk (Jun 22, 2011)

http://code.google.com/p/android-wifi-tether/downloads/detail?name=wifi_tether_v3_1-pre110.apk&can=2&q=


----------



## chubbrock (Oct 20, 2011)

Hell yeah! Thanks for the post!


----------



## Bateluer (Jun 14, 2011)

Great . . . now I just need the Nexus to actually get and hold a 4G signal.


----------



## Shadows9909 (Jun 15, 2011)

Awesome, great find. Thanks man

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## crashspeeder (Nov 19, 2011)

Sure, the tethering part works 100% but it looks like it reboots your device within minutes of turning off tether. They made strides in the last 2 days though. I can't wait until birdman releases an updated 4.0.3 with today's fixes so I can unlock and install it and wifi tether.


----------



## Asenduk (Jun 22, 2011)

crashspeeder said:


> Sure, the tethering part works 100% but it looks like it reboots your device within minutes of turning off tether. They made strides in the last 2 days though. I can't wait until birdman releases an updated 4.0.3 with today's fixes so I can unlock and install it and wifi tether.


Running 4.0.2 and didnt have that issue


----------



## GTvert90 (Jun 6, 2011)

I don't tether much but just am curious. I remember them saying on the bionic when you activate moble hotspot (stock vzw app) it actually disconnects and reconnects again... not sure about the market ones... but now with custom kernels, is it possible to "hide" tethering?


----------



## akirsch (Jun 18, 2011)

FYI: I just tested pre-110 on AOSP 4.0.3 (Birdmans release) and it worked fine with no setting changes. Did not see any reboot or connectivity loss in the few minutes I tested.


----------



## dspcap (Oct 13, 2011)

akirsch said:


> FYI: I just tested pre-110 on AOSP 4.0.3 (Birdmans release) and it worked fine with no setting changes. Did not see any reboot or connectivity loss in the few minutes I tested.


Where can I find that?


----------



## nygbaby91 (Jul 24, 2011)

Asenduk said:


> http://code.google.c...10.apk&can=2&q=


ive been using on 4.0.2 had to fight with it a few times but its working now, i will happily fight with it for a few min to have some wifi


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

crashspeeder said:


> Sure, the tethering part works 100% but it looks like it reboots your device within minutes of turning off tether. They made strides in the last 2 days though. I can't wait until birdman releases an updated 4.0.3 with today's fixes so I can unlock and install it and wifi tether.


I'm on AR HD 2.1.1 and mine did not reboot after being tethered to my MBP.


----------



## slackwaresupport (Dec 19, 2011)

nice.. thanks!


----------



## chocoyo00 (Jul 3, 2011)

Did you guys have to change the setup profile to the Galaxy Nexus 4GLTE to get it to work or no?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Maverick0984 (Oct 14, 2011)

I didn't change any profiles, just SSID and encryption. I am not getting any reboots after it is disabled, but I do lose the connection after 10-15min and it has to be restarted. Small annoyance really at this stage of the game, but nothing more, great to have it. Thanks!


----------



## steelersfan (Jul 16, 2011)

I know on my d2g vzw was able to detect tethering on gb. Since we get out updates from Google will vzw be able to detect tethering if we only do it a little and not excessively?


----------



## chocoyo00 (Jul 3, 2011)

I don't think this could be related, but since I installed the tether app my vibrate feedback when typing is gone. I had to manually increase the duration of the vibration. Can anyone confirm if yours is still 5ms and works fine after installing this app? Thanks.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## pcm2a (Aug 25, 2011)

I'm running the wifi tether from the op with Revolution 2.2.1 (4.0.2) with no issues. Tethering starts right up first try, devices connect fine, no phone reboots after turning it off. On my old Thunderbolt I would have to start wifi tether a few times before it would work.


----------



## bboykin87 (Aug 24, 2011)

pcm2a said:


> I'm running the wifi tether from the op with Revolution 2.2.1 (4.0.2) with no issues. Tethering starts right up first try, devices connect fine, no phone reboots after turning it off. On my old Thunderbolt I would have to start wifi tether a few times before it would work.


Same setup here and it worked without a hitch.

Sent from the Nexus Galaxy far away...


----------



## setite (Dec 24, 2011)

I'm getting mad reboots on Kang. I needed to find a way to get permanent menu and search with arhd.


----------



## setite (Dec 24, 2011)

Lots off reboots on Romans AOKP. seem to be temperature related. Phone defends to shoot up to 40 celsius after 10-15 minutes off Netflix. Our it in a powered lunch box and at sustained 21 celsius battery temperature it doesn't crash. It would hot restart and the data activation would run at boot. This did not happen with ARHD. but I need permanent menu and search. Auto brightness fix is nice too. Guess I'll have to restore.


----------



## krylon360 (Jun 21, 2011)

just grab the new RootzBoat. I fixed stock wifi tether.


----------



## pego99 (Dec 21, 2011)

Where do I get that program rootzboat?


----------



## samsuck (Jul 5, 2011)

pego99 said:


> Where do I get that program rootzboat?


It's not a program/app.

It's a ROM. Just flash it, and then flash Gapps posted in the same forum. It's 4.0.3 based. I'm running it now after running ARHD 2.1.2 for a week. It's great.


----------

